# July Goose Call Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

We're giving away a goose call this month, The Super Flight, compliments of Fox & Pfortmiller, one of our site sponsors. You may remember they gave away a sweet crane call the other month.

They're now available in the store as well:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/124

It's a wooden call with acrylic guts. It's quite unique actually, I've never blown one like it (for any fishing boats on Sakakawea hearing a nonstop goose call....sorry  ). It's a solid call, well done guys!

*CONTEST RULES ARE SIMPLE. SIMPLY REPLY TO THIS POST, AND THANK FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE. THE FINAL 10 WILL BE RANDOMLY DRAWN AROUND THE END OF THE MONTH.*

Good luck guys!

-----------------------------------------

Call specs for their website are below:

http://www.plainsmall.com/gettheedge/

*Super Flight*

Our Segmented Series wood calls are normally constructed with Maple and Walnut and then finished off with an attractive Bloodwood band. We start out by gluing up six precisely cut segments, using state of the art glue, to form a cylinder which is then turned to the desired shape. The grain runs with the segments rather than lengthwise with the call and results in a stable as well as an attractive piece of work. These calls perform well in the field as well as look good on the lanyard.


----------



## Maverick

Thanks for all the support guys! It is much appreciated!


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## stoeger

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks for the support, guys!!


----------



## tb

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## FACE

Thanks a lot F&P!!


----------



## bapayne

THANKS FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE.


----------



## KEN W

Thanks for the support!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thanks, sign me up


----------



## jhegg

Thanks for the support F&P!


----------



## Ref

Please include me in the drawing.

Thanks.


----------



## guppy

Thanks Fox


----------



## muskat

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## wannabefishing

thanks guys what a great site this is for sportsmen.


----------



## HonkShooter

Thanks for the support.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Thanks for the support F&P


----------



## goose_killer90

Thanks guys, throw me in!!


----------



## goosehunter21

Thanks for the support FOX & PFORTMILLER, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## buckseye

thanx Fox & Phortmiller :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

Thanks for the support!!!!


----------



## mngooser

Thanks guys. I am sure this call rocks, if it sounds as good as the crane call.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Thanks Fox & Phortmiller!!!


----------



## slpknt10l03

:wink: Thank You Fox & Phortmiller :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Nice call!


----------



## bioman

Sweet call, thanks for the support Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## FLOYD

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## bubolc

Looks like a cool call, Thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for the support, and please sign me up.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Thanks Guys!


----------



## MnDiver

Thanks Fox & Phortmiller! :beer: Welcome


----------



## deked

Thanks and welcome Fox & Phortmiller!!!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

Thanks guys!!! your call are superb!!! :welcome:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks for another great giveaway Fox & Pfortmiller.


----------



## Trigger

Thanks guys .... I'm in.


----------



## huntin1

Thanks for the support Fox & Pfortmiller.

huntin1


----------



## jp

Thanks and welcome Fox & Phortmiller!!!


----------



## jp

Thanks and welcome Fox & Phortmiller!!!


----------



## dunkonu

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## Eric N

Thanks Fox and Phortmiller :wink:


----------



## tumblebuck

Missed the crane call by one....maybe I'll have better luck this time. Count me in. Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thank You so much!


----------



## Ima870man

Thank you Nodak Outdoors and all their sponers.

Ima870man

:beer:


----------



## Ima870man

I am very sorry for not checking my spelling, and again a very hardy thank you to the sponsers of this web page.

Ima870man


----------



## Scraper

Welcome aboard F&P. thanks for the support


----------



## djleye

Donkaschein!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## mallardhunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller :beer:


----------



## H2O_Tech

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller.


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller. I'm in.


----------



## J.D.

Thanks guys - count me in.


----------



## gonegoosey

Great looking call! Like I need another.But hey it could be free!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller! :beer:

Maybe lightning will strike twice and I can win another one of your calls! The crane call is cool, but I'm still gettin' the hang of it. 

Thanks to Nodak Outdoors again too! :beer:


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting Nodak Outdoors! Congratulations on yet another great sounding and super looking call. The only way they could be sweeter is if they were free....wink...wink...nudge...nudge....


----------



## Old Hunter

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller Lots of labor in that little guy


----------



## spoiler92

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting the site and enter me in the drawing too please!

Iceman


----------



## goose

Thanks alot!


----------



## Wood Duck

Thanks for the support!


----------



## hoosier dhr

thanks for the support fox and pfortmiller


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks for the support Fox and Pfortmiller :beer:


----------



## fjr0226

THANKS FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE !


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thank you for your support. Please include me...


----------



## scott

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Elly2211

Thanks guys sign me up


----------



## Bubba

Thanks for the continued support of this site. Without great folks like you, there wouldn't be many places for all of us outdoors people to converse with others from around the world. Great looking call!!!!!!


----------



## Drew W

Thanx for the support guies


----------



## jmmshadow

thanks for your support.


----------



## fishunt

Thanks for the support F&P I am in


----------



## Capt. Kevin

Thanks for the support.


----------



## ChrisP

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## 1lessdog

Thanks, Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thanks a million guys for the chance!! :beer:


----------



## jonboat1

Thanks for all the support guys! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Drew Willemsen

thanks a ton


----------



## gandergrinder

Thanks guys.


----------



## cbass

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## sctvlk

Thanks FOX & PFORTMILLER for supplying the call. Please put in me in for the drawing.


----------



## ILDUCKER

thanks for supporting guys...Please count me in..


----------



## cranehunter

Thanks F&P


----------



## Hunterda

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller, I appreciate your support for North Dakota sportsmen. :beer:


----------



## Miller

Thanks for the chance P&F and Nodak.


----------



## fallflighter

Thanks for the support Fox & Pfortmiller. I purchased a Super Flight 2 at the Claremore OK show and you 2 do good work. THANKS ALOT FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## 1700fps

thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, thanks for the donation guys.


----------



## Bull_Can

Count me in and thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## greenhead

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller, nice looking call 8)


----------



## gooseman32

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller. Awsome looking call!


----------



## pintailjoe

Thanks for the support F&P :beer:


----------



## CheapHunter

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller, count me in


----------



## Matt Jones

Thanks for the drawing!


----------



## boozer

THANK FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR ALL YOUR SUPPROT. lET THIS BE MY LUCKY DAY.


----------



## QuackerSmacker

Thanks allot for your suport fox & pfortmiller


----------



## travbrown97

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## stevepike

Thanks for the support and the opportunity.


----------



## Island Hunter

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## crowmans dad

thanks for the support guys you are great


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks Guys!


----------



## backwater

I'll try my luck, put me in the drawing and thanks for the oppertunity.
BW


----------



## TANATA

Thanks for the support guys. :beer:


----------



## Acemallard

Thanks Fox and Pfort nice looking call.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## MSG Rude

Thanks for the support, count me in too.


----------



## Ripline

Thanks for the support!!! The call looks awesome.


----------



## Travis Fox

Hey Everyone!!! Glenn and I would like to thank Chris at Nodak for letting us put on this contest. We would also like to thank everyone who has replied so far. Keep up the replies and we appreciate all the good news from everyone out there. Good luck to all those who reply and good hunting.
Travis Fox :lol:


----------



## fishhook

I know I'm not a supporting member, but if I'm elegible throw me in. I don't own a decent call. Although the ones i have seem to work real well as a rain dance flute. danka.


----------



## administrator

No need to be a supporting member to enter.

FYI


----------



## magnum3.5

Thanks for supporting a fine web site. I'll be glad to take one of these fine calls. Magnum


----------



## Madison

thanks fox and pfortmiller!! count me in


----------



## Bruce

Thanks guys for your support.


----------



## faithsdave

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Mallyard

Thanks guys for the call....  Add me to the list.


----------



## ducks68

Awesome looking call. Thanks for the support.


----------



## goose_slayer

THANKS a bunch Fox & Pfortmiller. It sounds like a good call . i appreciate it. sign me up


----------



## dogcanthunt

THANK FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE. Blow'em LOUD!


----------



## joel barber

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## danielfn boone

count me in, thanks. :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr

Please throw my name into the hat, thanks.


----------



## dieyouduck

Thanks for the chance a great goose call and I appreciate your support for this great website.


----------



## Goosepride

Thanks for the support guys!!!


----------



## Bagman

Thanks to F&P and the site Admin. for all they continue to do here. Great work and the call looks amazing.


----------



## tealtamer

Count me in and thanks for the support ..TT


----------



## psegriz

Thanks guys this forum is great and so does the call look great would be nice to hear one. With LOL maybe I'll have a chance.


----------



## Buck Jones

Thanks for your support. Got one of your calls now, its the best.


----------



## nwmngeesenducks

That's a beautiful call. Thanks guys for helping keep the sight going!


----------



## jolle

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller! Great looking call.


----------



## wiscokid

THANKS F&P Good luck to all! :beer: :beer:


----------



## cgreeny

Thanks Fox and Phortmiller, great looking call!


----------



## tsodak

Thanks F&P, may as well throw my name in.....


----------



## sdh20fowl

your calls are great!

thanks - fox &pfortmiller!


----------



## blacktop

thank you for your support fox &pfortmiller, looks like an awesome call


----------



## PJ

Hey Hey Hey Goose call away!


----------



## hillbilly

Thanks for your support. Please put me in.


----------



## poolarbear

I'm new here, thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!!


----------



## equinox

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller! Great looking call.


----------



## kody

THANKS, FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE. 
Kody


----------



## bowhunter1

Thanks Guys, Count me in!!


----------



## hardcorewaterfowler

Thanks, FOX & PFORTMILLER. Yours calls are premium and your support is greatly appreciated by us dedicated waterfowlers.


----------



## GooseGetter007

Thanks For all of your support. :lol:


----------



## Slider_01

Thanks for the opportunity, count me IN!

Slider_01


----------



## zdosch

Thanks to FOX & PFORTMILLER for supporting this great site. If it wasn't for you and the other sponsors I doubt this site would be up and running the way it is.
Count me in and Thanks Again!!!


----------



## nickle ditch

Thanks to fox and pfortmiller for their support and count me in.


----------



## Splake

Thanks Fox and Phortmiller, great looking call!


----------



## Squeeker

Thanks for the support FOX & PFORTMILLER! Count me in for the draw!


----------



## wabbithunter

THANK FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE!


----------



## Field Hunter

keep up the good work Chris.


----------



## boelke116

great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D. DRAGON

THANK's :beer: FOX & PFORTMILLER FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE.


----------



## NDMALLARD

thanks fellas! :beer: count me in.


----------



## pointer99

thanks and count me in too please. :beer:


----------



## swift

Thanks to Fox and PFortmiller as well as all the sponsors to this excellent site. Keep up the good work. :beer:


----------



## duckbuster808

thanks for your support guys!!


----------



## falconer_3

F&P rocks! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Pluckem

thanks for the support


----------



## Travis Fox

Okay everyone!!! This is the last week for the chance to win the call, So everyone who participated, Glenn and I would like to say thanx, and for you that havent, well POST UP!!! Unless you buy one from Chris or Us you will not see any others out there. We are the only ones doing the Segmented Calls. Wood on the outside and Acrylic on the inside, 2 good calls into one. And the sound is goosy. We would also like to thank Chris here in NoDak for one awsome sight. He works his tale off and does a fine job. So last time post up boys and ladies before its too late.
Thank you all!!! and Good Hunting! :sniper: 
Travis Fox


----------



## bassmaster

Thanks for support!!


----------



## pmoesch

Thanks for the great support! Helping make the best even better...


----------



## BJH

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller  Put me in the Draw I'd like to try one!!!


----------



## zettler

On behalf of the out-of-staters who visit this great site (wink, wink Chris et al), I want to add my appreciation for your support.

I met Chris a few years back and have come to count on coming back here to visit occassionaly to chat with old friends and meet new ones.

So, once again, thank you Fox and Pfortmiller for supporting North Dakota nd this site!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Giveway finished.

You can see if you're in the final ten here:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/ ... php?t=6769


----------

